# What Kind(Material) of Patio Furniture to Purchase? Polywood?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Polywood?
Sounds like composit.


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

joecaption said:


> Polywood?
> Sounds like composit.


http://amishwoodwork.com/the-benefits-of-polywood-furniture/


----------

